# My hamster Milky Way



## alicia (Jan 4, 2005)

My hamster Milky Way died today.  She was 2 years old and her favorite thing to eat was lettuce. She loved running in her wheel and being held. She also liked it when I sometimes gave her baths in the sink. I held her til her end of life..and I told her I would always love her and I would never forget her. And I told her we would meet again when it was my time to go. I put her in a container with a towel and then we dug a hole in front of the tree in our front yard. I put flowers on top of the container and then we filled the hole back up. After we did that I put a cute lady bug thing on top. I miss her so much, but now shes in a better place.   I got her when I was 11 and I will never forget her. 
And I will never forget the day when I picked her out at Petco. Or the day when I first got to hold her without her biting me. Or her first time running on her new yellow wheel. And so on..


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Alicia, you were a wonderful mom to Milky Way. You showed her nothing but love and gentleness and caring right to her very last breath. It seems to me you gave her a very happy and fufilled life. Take comfort in the fact that she felt your love right to the end, and that even the little animals wait at Rainbow Bridge for their beloved humans.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw! I'm really sorry! ((((((((lots of hugs)))))))))) She sounded like one of your best friends! I really hope that someday you will find a hamster that you could love just like you loved her.  

Spuzzi


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

vanillasugar said:


> Alicia, you were a wonderful mom to Milky Way. You showed her nothing but love and gentleness and caring right to her very last breath. It seems to me you gave her a very happy and fufilled life. Take comfort in the fact that she felt your love right to the end, and that even the little animals wait at Rainbow Bridge for their beloved humans.


 Her mom said it was ALICIA'S fault that the hamster died :evil: . It was not Alicia I am so sorry. (((((((LOTS OF HUGS))))))) Alicia, I feel so bad for you. R.I.P MilkyWay!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Alicia, I'm so sorry you have lost your little friend. I'm sure you gave Milky Way the best possible care. We never forget our pets, not even those we have when we are very young. I'm sure Milky Way is in a perfect place, surrounded by love. God bless you for caring so much about animals.


----------

